# Pop ups



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

POP UPS ARE GETTING CONTINUALLY WORSE...

I HAD TO CLOSE DOWN 5 BEFORE I COULD LOG ON

Sno... :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Upgrade to SPS2 for XP and use the added pop up blocker. It works like a dream and I haven't seen a pop up in the forum since then.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Try the google one   no pop up's


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I use Safari on the Mac to filter out PopUps, and Squid to replace banner ads with a 1x1 pixel transparent image..

FireFox has a popup filter as well

John


----------



## gunther73 (May 7, 2004)

sounds like you need to follow this advice to get rid of spyware.

http://www.greyknight17.com/spyware.htm#prevent

ps. mozilla firefox is much better than ie, but some pages refuse to open in it.


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks guys but i have XPSP2, StopZilla, Norton 2004, SpyBot and Adaware 6.

And its only on the forum web site I get the pop ups...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sno said:


> thanks guys but i have XPSP2, StopZilla, Norton 2004, SpyBot and Adaware 6.
> 
> And its only on the forum web site I get the pop ups...


Sounds like it's in your registry somewhere. I'd suggest a back up and then a clean install of windoze.


----------



## turktt (Dec 16, 2003)

funny i get none


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> sno said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys but i have XPSP2, StopZilla, Norton 2004, SpyBot and Adaware 6.
> ...


That the sort of advice I like -- my TT ashtray is full what do i do? - buy a new car.. A bit drastic to tell someone to reistall the system to fix a little problem like a popup that wont go away...

But then again, its windoze and thats probably the only way.. 

John


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

My brother has just installed a new computer at home and hence, i haven't yet downloaded a pop up stopper but, i have only been on the forum for one minute.

Logged on at 13:38, the time is now 13:39 and i have;

3 Matchnet pop ups

1 Dell pop up

1 Teletext

1 the highstreet web pop up.

When are we going to be free of these f***ers???


----------

